# U.S. gov pension tax question.



## Mac62 (May 13, 2015)

Hello again folks,

I think I may have asked a similar question about a year ago; but since then I've noticed quite a few more Americans posting on the blog, so I thought I might ask again?

Does anyone know if Portugal would tax my U.S. disability pension given the fact that it's not taxed here in the U.S.? I have dual citizenship of both the U.K. and U.S., and, if that would make any difference?

Cheers in advance.


----------

